# System Restore Problems



## BurglarBill (Feb 2, 2009)

So I've set up Windows Server 2008 R2 as a workstation using the instructions here: http://www.win2008r2workstation.com/

I tried this out on a Virtual Machine and I had some trouble getting the log on screen to work (details, although mostly irrelavant) so I thought it would be sensible this time to make a system restore point before attempting to do that bit again.

I eventually got the system restore installed but now I'm having problems getting it to work. The first was that I was missing spp.dll, which I found and put in the system32 folder.

Now I get this error message when I try to start up the system restore program:










Incidentally, I also get this if I go to the system protection tab on the system properties:

















I've been crawling the web all morning trying to find a fix, with no luck; everything either doesn't help at all or isn't relavant.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know if it will help or if you have already tried it.
Don't use Server '08 myself, but here you go.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K7834Z0N


----------



## BurglarBill (Feb 2, 2009)

This is what I installed to get System Restore in the first place.

Someone else had the problem with the dll being missing, but no-one who has used that seems to have had the same errors as me.

Thanks anyway =)


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you register the dll after putting in the system32 folder?


----------



## BurglarBill (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't XD haha, that was stupid.

I just did that now and it didn't make a bit of difference. Thanks anyway though.

Maybe I did do it and forgot.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Were there any other dll's that you had to put in there other than the missing one? Those will need to be registered as well.


----------

